
1100 Open Source UI Designs - andreigaspar
Link here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.uidesigndaily.com&#x2F;
======
alec_kendall
I would recommend inserting the link in the url section for posts. It’s pretty
inconvenient to copy that link on mobile and then paste it into a browser.

